# Cyber Monday Deal



## Clean and Shiny (Mar 3, 2007)

We've got 20% OFF the entire Work Stuff range - including detailing brushes, wheel mitts, drying towels and more! (Also includes our already discounted 3 brush kit combos...)

*USE CODE: WS20*

As an added bonus we've taken 20% off the P&S double black ceramic coating range, this includes their incredibly easy to apply 'Inspiration' coating, as well as their 'Legend' coating which provides an unmatched deep gloss level with excellent water repellency, while still being easier to apply to comparable products.


*USE CODE: PSCOAT








*


----------

